# Korn effect help



## thedownside (Aug 3, 2007)

so my band is gonna do Blind as a cover for fun. The intro effects i have figured out, just a bunch of chorus and flanger (or phaser). but for the verse section (i think it's monkey doing it, just single note stuff) i'm not sure what effect to do. live i've seen him do it a few different ways (wah, phaser, whammy). anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Groff (Aug 3, 2007)

I'd definately say it's some sort or flange/phaser. But from memory I can't remember exactly what it sounds like. If I remember correctly It just sounds like two notes(same ones) played in unison, and they're bending them out of tune a little, slowly. I'll have to check it later...


----------



## thedownside (Aug 3, 2007)

TheMissing said:


> I'd definately say it's some sort or flange/phaser. But from memory I can't remember exactly what it sounds like. If I remember correctly It just sounds like two notes(same ones) played in unison, and they're bending them out of tune a little, slowly. I'll have to check it later...



live i've seen it as a single note, with the whammy pedal worked, so i'm leaning towards that


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 3, 2007)

there´s no whammy in blind... i saw´em live, and he´s just doing some chords... some dissonant stuff...





doesen´t show that part, though...


----------



## thedownside (Aug 3, 2007)

MF_Kitten said:


> there´s no whammy in blind... i saw´em live, and he´s just doing some chords... some dissonant stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





he does live sometimes... the more vids i see, the more i see he does it different all the time actually, haha


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 3, 2007)

I know Head used a talkbox (well, the Digitech vocoder thing) on the verses of "Blind".


----------

